# [SOLVED] My laptop is restarting itself



## truesheri (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I have Toshiba satellite laptop with 2GB DDRII Ram, procesor 2Ghz.
My laptop is getting restart itself and i can't figure out why?

Things i have done:
Installed fresh windows 7
Ran bootrec /fixmbr /rebuildbcd / fixboot
TRIED TO RUN WINDOWS MEMORY DIAGNOSTIC but my laptop restarts in between 50%, doesn't let it finish everytime i run it


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: My laptop is restarting itself*

Did you get known working memory, or did you just buy no-name brand off of ebay?
Use the Crucial System Scanner software to find out what type of memory is in your computer
Run this, tell us what it says, if you got the correct memory.


Does the new memory work on its own? Or it only crashes with both old and new chips?


----------



## truesheri (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: My laptop is restarting itself*

No, sorry forgot to mention...this laptop is 2 years old. i haven't bought any new memory and its a single chip of 2GB.

Can an adapter be an issue? i feel its an Adapter issue :S


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: My laptop is restarting itself*

No. You got new ram, new ram does not work. Does it work with old ram? If it does, it is the new ram.


----------



## truesheri (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: My laptop is restarting itself*

No, i have not got new ram, its an old ram which i got it from original toshiba dealer.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My laptop is restarting itself*

Possibly overheating. Have you ever blown out the vents with compressed/canned air?
Boot to the Bios, check the Temps, let it idle for several minutes and see if the CPU Temp rises.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My laptop is restarting itself*

What's the complete Model Number of the Toshiba?


----------



## truesheri (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: My laptop is restarting itself*

Okay so i think i know its my Adapter. when i start my laptop when plugged out, it do not restart. And when i start it with plugged in, it restarts. But unfortunately my battery life is up to 5 mins only so gotta replace both of them.


----------



## truesheri (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: My laptop is restarting itself*

Laptop model number is Toshiba satellite A300


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My laptop is restarting itself*

Glad you got it sorted out and good luck.
What makes you think the battery is defective? 
I would get a manufacturer replacement AC adapter and see if it will charge the battery before replacing the battery.


----------



## truesheri (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: My laptop is restarting itself*

No i dint mean that battery is defective. i figured out that adapter is defective.
Adapter plugged in = restarts at start-ur
Adapter plugged out = do not restart.
as i cant use laptop for more than 5 mins so i have to plug adapter back in then it restarts after few minutes and sometimes it do not restart for longer period. i think there is a fluctuation of volts within adapter.
Right?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My laptop is restarting itself*

Undewrstood.


----------



## johnicek21 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: My laptop is restarting itself*



truesheri said:


> Okay so i think i know its my Adapter. when i start my laptop when plugged out, it do not restart. And when i start it with plugged in, it restarts. But unfortunately my battery life is up to 5 mins only so gotta replace both of them.



Hello i have same problem but i don't think it is adapter problem..I can run my laptop in safe mode also with adpater without any problems.. But when i try to log on in normal mode with adapter laptop restarted itself...


----------

